# Kirkland fish oil



## Dallas Gold

This is the one we buy for Toby Costco - Kirkland Signature

We give him 2 to 3 per day. Check with your veterinarian about the amount he/she thinks will be best for your pup. We are on anti-inflammatory levels for Toby (add the EPA and DHA amounts for Omega 3 number), which is 300 mgs for each 10 lbs of weight. He's 7 years of age with no known orthopedic/arthritis issues, but had cataracts until last week. Your vet may not want a puppy on that big a dose yet--it can cause loose stools.

Edit: If you look at the brand you linked--it only has 300 mg of Omega 3s from the product description :_"Omega 3 Fatty Acids (EPA/DHA and other Omega 3) 300 mg "_, not 1000 mgs. It is deceiving because most fish oils also contain Omega 6 and Omega 9s in addition to the beneficial Omega 3s.


----------



## jimla

I give Roxy and Elliot one pill a day. They gobble them down with a smile.


----------



## Luccagr

Ohh I didn't realize that it has only 300mg of omega 3. So I should be getting something with higher omega 3 and lesser/none of omega 6 and 9?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yes. The important omega 3s are DHA and EPA.... look for a breakdown and know what the total of those 2 are. We, like Dallas Gold, use 300 mg of DHA/EPA per 10 lbs. We use the human Carlson's Finest Fish Oil (liquid).


----------



## maxi

Is this good too for dry skin on winter time?thanks


----------



## Dallas Gold

maxi said:


> Is this good too for dry skin on winter time?thanks


Yes, it is a very good anti-inflammatory, working from inside the dog's system to provide relief for all sorts of things, like allergies, in addition to hips and arthritis. 

Another product for dry winter skin for dogs is Allerderm Spot-On treatments by Virbac. It's a treatment you put on like Frontline (once a month after the first month of weekly treatments). It contains essential fatty acids and cerimides (sp), much like human moisturizers. We've had some success with using this product now for almost a year.


----------



## MyBentley

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Yes. The important omega 3s are DHA and EPA.... look for a breakdown and know what the total of those 2 are. We, like Dallas Gold, use 300 mg of DHA/EPA per 10 lbs. We use the human Carlson's Finest Fish Oil (liquid).


I also use the human Carlson brand and recommend it. It has high quality control which is important when dealing with possibly contaminated fish supplies.


----------



## doggiedad

i use a high grade (human grade) salmon oil.
www.vitalchoice.com.


----------



## Deber

Sorry for the dumb question, but the Kirkland and other brands I checked are gelcaps. Do you break them before giving to your dogs or does the stomach break it down as it does in humans? Right now we are using Grizzly Salmon oil and after looking at it don't think it is as high in Omega 3's as Kirkland or other Human brands.

Just don't know about the gelcaps??


----------



## IowaGold

Deber said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but the Kirkland and other brands I checked are gelcaps. Do you break them before giving to your dogs or does the stomach break it down as it does in humans? Right now we are using Grizzly Salmon oil and after looking at it don't think it is as high in Omega 3's as Kirkland or other Human brands.
> 
> Just don't know about the gelcaps??


My dogs chomp into them like candy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

IowaGold said:


> My dogs chomp into them like candy!


So does Toby--he thinks it's a treat! I use it as a bribe to put some eye drops in his eyes first thing in the a.m.!


----------



## maxi

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes, it is a very good anti-inflammatory, working from inside the dog's system to provide relief for all sorts of things, like allergies, in addition to hips and arthritis.
> 
> Another product for dry winter skin for dogs is Allerderm Spot-On treatments by Virbac. It's a treatment you put on like Frontline (once a month after the first month of weekly treatments). It contains essential fatty acids and cerimides (sp), much like human moisturizers. We've had some success with using this product now for almost a year.



thank you, and i give to them fish oil from GNC and it works, no dry skin now


----------



## goldensrbest

I have not been taking my no burp,fish oil, and maybe that is why my skin is so dry, now the dogs get their's, daily.


----------



## thmorris19

I haven't been able to use any of the store brand types because they all contain soy and my Golden is allergic to soy. We use Nordic Naturals Omega-3 Pet liquid or Grizzly Salmon Oil.


----------



## Lisa2007

Deber said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but the Kirkland and other brands I checked are gelcaps. Do you break them before giving to your dogs or does the stomach break it down as it does in humans? Right now we are using Grizzly Salmon oil and after looking at it don't think it is as high in Omega 3's as Kirkland or other Human brands.
> 
> Just don't know about the gelcaps??


Hi, It is not a dumb question . I normally cut and put it in my golden retriever food. I do not give him the the outer capsule. I read some where it is very hard for your dogs to digested and my vet said this is the best way you should give it to your dog. He has no idea it is in his food. He just inhaled his food


----------

